# A Timeless Satin Wipe on Finish



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

A few years back I read a finishing article by Andy Rea about a wipe on finish for case goods and small traffic projects. So I had all materials on hand and decided to give it a try and it's been one that I use on plenty of my tables and small projects. It has a very soft and satin finish with a very durable
protective coat. I hope you give it a try and enjoy using it as I've had over the years. So here we have the formula….

One Part BLO

1/2 Part Wood Grain Filler

1/2 Part Quick Dry Lo Sheen Varnish or Satin Finish










Use a good storage contain because this will keep for quit some time. It will need to be stir because the filler will settle to the bottom after long periods of storage.

Use gloves and wipe finish on across the grain and let dry for 15 to 20 min. and buff with soft cloth. "NOTE these rags are extremely flammable and should be air dry before discarding."

Apply a 2nd coat and buff out after 15 to 20 minutes. Let dry over night and repeat if so desire.

I know most of you guy will use this time tested finish and will enjoy the warm satin feel of this finish, good luck your friend in woodworking …Wilson aka Blkcherry


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for this! And thanks for taking the time to post the little cards. I'm glad to see that, like myself, you only use the finest triple filtered imported BLO, lol. I get mine at WalMart and have been made fun of for it


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the post. I noticed you are using Linseed Oil BOILED as opposed to a Boiled Linseed Oil. do you find it works better if it's boiled after the linseed is oiled? 

I can see from the combination how this would result in a soft wipable and lightly protective finish - looks like a nice mixture.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the post. I finally know what BLO is. I have been tracking my brain trying to figure out what it meant.
Since I an still learning wood finishing, can someone tell me why one would incorporate the filler in the mix instead of prior to the finish coats? Is it to reduce labor or does it change the quality of the finish?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Good advice.
I add Rottenstone to oil-based glossy finishing products for a similar effect.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

WhoMe wrote, can someone tell me why one would incorporate the filler in the mix instead of prior to the finish coats? Is it to reduce labor or does it change the quality of the finish?

Yes to reduce labor time and to fill any minute voids and open grain. Leaving a very nice level surface.

Hobomonk, will have to try the Rottenstone in oil base glossy finish, thanks for the tip…BC


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe. I will have to give it a try sometime.
Scott


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Wilson, I am going to have to try this out on something and see how I like it. Without going through all of your projects, are there a few that you've posted that really show the results of this finish?

I will also possibly try the rottenstone addition/substitution. It would be interesting to do a side-by-side comparison of these 2-similar finishes.

Another way to think about the components of this finish that may or may not be easier for some to remember would be to simply double everything:
2-parts BLO
1-part wood grain filler (or rottenstone)
1-part fast dry clear varnish


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx for that formula. I think I might give it a shot on the table n chairs that I, whoops, (Santa) just began today for my Granddaughters.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the formula, sounds interesting.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

is this an oil based grain filler? just asking, I use crystilac grain filler,which is water based, so i suppose if everything else is oil based, the grain filler should be also.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. Thanks for posting it.


----------

